# playground



## Rick18071 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just took a course on the new accessibility requirements for 20012 and 2009 ANSI that the state is running in PA. The state is only adopting Chapter 11 (accessibility) in the 2012 IBC, so everything else is still 2009 IBC. They want us to apply accessibility to playgrounds as stated in the new codes. I never herd of requiring playgrounds to have permits before. Even if I did I would call it "U". But "U" does not require accessibility. So to apply accessibility I think it should be A-5.

The township wants to build a playground in a park where there are no rest rooms. Table 2902.1 requires rest rooms.

Don't know how to figure the occupant load.

Where would they post the occupant load sign required by 2009 IBC 1004.3?

Comments please


----------



## fatboy (Jul 11, 2013)

You might want to follow this thread, pretty much along the same lines.....

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/11834-quasi-public-park-occupancy.html


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 11, 2013)

Rick,

In lieu of there not being anythng specific in the I-codes regarding Playgrounds,

you may want to contact your nearest (Accessibility) Access Board to start your

search, and to discuss occupant loading with an Access Board Technical

Representative. I found the following links on Playground Areas. Hope

they are useful.

*(1)* *Guide to ADA Accessibility Guidelines for Play Areas*

*(2) **http://www.access-board.gov/play/finalrule.pdf*

*(3) **Play Area Guidelines-Economic Assessment*



The information in the links is dated, but there is still some useful info to

mine out if. You, or someone, may have to do some reading to obtain what

you are seeking. Also, the information seems to be directed exclusively

towards children and parental oversight of them. There is a break-down

of age ranges in one of the links.

.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 12, 2013)

The forum about a park in CA doesn't help me in PA much.

Don't know what to do about plastic play ground equipment that is movable.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Just saying you might want to follow the thread, CA may be different, but the intent seems to be the same.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2013)

There is no occupancy group for a playground areas or parks.

The I codes do not contain Accessibility requirements for playgrounds

As globe trekker suggested use the ADA guide


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 12, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> There is no occupancy group for a playground areas or parks.The I codes do not contain Accessibility requirements for playgrounds
> 
> As globe trekker suggested use the ADA guide


While the IBC itself does not have language for accessibility for play areas, the 2009 A117.1 does in Section 1108.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2013)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> While the IBC itself does not have language for accessibility for play areas, the 2009 A117.1 does in Section 1108.


Please quote the section you are referring to, as it pertains to playground equipment....


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 12, 2013)

What I provided is the same provided by globe trekker for play areas but noting it can be found in the ICC A117.1 as well.  Where are the specific for playgrounds in ADA?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2013)

Play Areas (2010 ADASAD Sections 240, 1008)

240 Play Areas

240.1 General. Play areas for children ages 2 and over shall comply with 240. Where separate play areas are provided within a site for specific age groups, each play area shall comply with 240.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Play areas located in family child care facilities where the proprietor actually resides shall not be required to comply with 240.

2. In existing play areas, where play components are relocated for the purposes of creating safe use zones and the ground surface is not altered or extended for more than one use zone, the play area shall not be required to comply with 240.

3. Amusement attractions shall not be required to comply with 240.

4. Where play components are altered and the ground surface is not altered, the ground surface shall not be required to comply with 1008.2.6 unless required by 202.4.

Advisory 240.1 General. Play areas may be located on exterior sites or within a building. Where separate play areas are provided within a site for children in specified age groups (e.g., preschool (ages 2 to 5) and school age (ages 5 to 12)), each play area must comply with this section. Where play areas are provided for the same age group on a site but are geographically separated (e.g., one is located next to a picnic area and another is located next to a softball field), they are considered separate play areas and each play area must comply with this section.

240.1.1 Additions. Where play areas are designed and constructed in phases, the requirements of 240 shall apply to each successive addition so that when the addition is completed, the entire play area complies with all the applicable requirements of 240.

Advisory 240.1.1 Additions. These requirements are to be applied so that when each successive addition is completed, the entire play area complies with all applicable provisions. For example, a play area is built in two phases. In the first phase, there are 10 elevated play components and 10 elevated play components are added in the second phase for a total of 20 elevated play components in the play area. When the first phase was completed, at least 5 elevated play components, including at least 3 different types, were to be provided on an accessible route. When the second phase is completed, at least 10 elevated play components must be located on an accessible route, and at least 7 ground level play components, including 4 different types, must be provided on an accessible route. At the time the second phase is complete, ramps must be used to connect at least 5 of the elevated play components and transfer systems are permitted to be used to connect the rest of the elevated play components required to be located on an accessible route.

240.2 Play Components. Where provided, play components shall comply with 240.2.

240.2.1 Ground Level Play Components. Ground level play components shall be provided in the number and types required by 240.2.1. Ground level play components that are provided to comply with 240.2.1.1 shall be permitted to satisfy the additional number required by 240.2.1.2 if the minimum required types of play components are satisfied. Where two or more required ground level play components are provided, they shall be dispersed throughout the play area and integrated with other play components.

Advisory 240.2.1 Ground Level Play Components. Examples of ground level play components may include spring rockers, swings, diggers, and stand-alone slides. When distinguishing between the different types of ground level play components, consider the general experience provided by the play component. Examples of different types of experiences include, but are not limited to, rocking, swinging, climbing, spinning, and sliding.  A spiral slide may provide a slightly different experience from a straight slide, but sliding is the general experience and therefore a spiral slide is not considered a different type of play component from a straight slide.

Ground level play components accessed by children with disabilities must be integrated into the play area. Designers should consider the optimal layout of ground level play components accessed by children with disabilities to foster interaction and socialization among all children. Grouping all ground level play components accessed by children with disabilities in one location is not considered integrated.

Where a stand-alone slide is provided, an accessible route must connect the base of the stairs at the entry point to the exit point of the slide. A ramp or transfer system to the top of the slide is not required. Where a sand box is provided, an accessible route must connect to the border of the sand box. Accessibility to the sand box would be enhanced by providing a transfer system into the sand or by providing a raised sand table with knee clearance complying with 1008.4.3.

Ramps are preferred over transfer systems since not all children who use wheelchairs or other mobility devices may be able to use, or may choose not to use, transfer systems. Where ramps connect elevated play components, the maximum rise of any ramp run is limited to 12 inches (305 mm). Where possible, designers and operators are encouraged to provide ramps with a slope less than the 1:12 maximum. Berms or sculpted dirt may be used to provide elevation and may be part of an accessible route to composite play structures.

Platform lifts are permitted as a part of an accessible route. Because lifts must be independently operable, operators should carefully consider the appropriateness of their use in unsupervised settings.

240.2.1.1 Minimum Number and Types. Where ground level play components are provided, at least one of each type shall be on an accessible route and shall comply with 1008.4.

240.2.1.2 Additional Number and Types. Where elevated play components are provided, ground level play components shall be provided in accordance with Table 240.2.1.2 and shall comply with 1008.4.

EXCEPTION: If at least 50 percent of the elevated play components are connected by a ramp and at least 3 of the elevated play components connected by the ramp are different types of play components, the play area shall not be required to comply with 240.2.1.2.

Table 240.2.1.2 Number and Types of Ground Level Play Components

Required to be on Accessible Routes (text version)

Number of Elevated Play

table omited

Advisory 240.2.1.2 Additional Number and Types. Where a large play area includes two or more composite play structures designed for the same age group, the total number of elevated play components on all the composite play structures must be added to determine the additional number and types of ground level play components that must be provided on an accessible route.

240.2.2 Elevated Play Components. Where elevated play components are provided, at least 50 percent shall be on an accessible route and shall comply with 1008.4.

Advisory 240.2.2 Elevated Play Components. A double or triple slide that is part of a composite play structure is one elevated play component. For purposes of this section, ramps, transfer systems, steps, decks, and roofs are not considered elevated play components. Although socialization and pretend play can occur on these elements, they are not primarily intended for play.

Some play components that are attached to a composite play structure can be approached or exited at the ground level or above grade from a platform or deck. For example, a climber attached to a composite play structure can be approached or exited at the ground level or above grade from a platform or deck on a composite play structure.  Play components that are attached to a composite play structure and can be approached from a platform or deck (e.g., climbers and overhead play components) are considered elevated play components. These play components are not considered ground level play components and do not count toward the requirements in 240.2.1.2 regarding the number of ground level play components that must be located on an accessible route.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2013)

105.2.3 ASTM. Copies of the referenced standards may be obtained from the American Society for Testing and Materials, 100 Bar Harbor Drive, West Conshohocken, Pennsylvania 19428 (ASTM International - Standards Worldwide).

ASTM F 1292-99 Standard Specification for Impact Attenuation of Surface Systems Under and Around Playground Equipment (see 1008.2.6.2).

ASTM F 1292-04 Standard Specification for Impact Attenuation of Surfacing Materials Within the Use Zone of Playground Equipment (see 1008.2.6.2).

ASTM F 1487-01 Standard Consumer Safety Performance Specification for Playground Equipment for Public Use (see 106.5).

ASTM F 1951-99 Standard Specification for Determination of Accessibility of Surface Systems Under and Around Playground Equipment (see 1008.2.6.1).

Advisory 105.2.3 ASTM. ASTM F 1292-99 and ASTM F 1292-04 establish a uniform means to measure and compare characteristics of surfacing materials to determine whether materials provide a safe surface under and around playground equipment. These standards are referenced in the play areas requirements of this document when an accessible surface is required inside a play area use zone where a fall attenuating surface is also required. The standards cover the minimum impact attenuation requirements, when tested in accordance with Test Method F 355, for surface systems to be used under and around any piece of playground equipment from which a person may fall.

ASTM F 1487-01 establishes a nationally recognized safety standard for public playground equipment to address injuries identified by the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission. It defines the use zone, which is the ground area beneath and immediately adjacent to a play structure or play equipment designed for unrestricted circulation around the equipment and on whose surface it is predicted that a user would land when falling from or exiting a play structure or equipment. The play areas requirements in this document reference the ASTM F 1487 standard when defining accessible routes that overlap use zones requiring fall attenuating surfaces. If the use zone of a playground is not entirely surfaced with an accessible material, at least one accessible route within the use zone must be provided from the perimeter to all accessible play structures or components within the playground.

ASTM F 1951-99 establishes a uniform means to measure the characteristics of surface systems in order to provide performance specifications to select materials for use as an accessible surface under and around playground equipment. Surface materials that comply with this standard and are located in the use zone must also comply with ASTM F 1292. The test methods in this standard address access for children and adults who may traverse the surfacing to aid children who are playing. When a surface is tested it must have an average work per foot value for straight propulsion and for turning less than the average work per foot values for straight propulsion and for turning, respectively, on a hard, smooth surface with a grade of 7% (1:14).


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2013)

1008 Play Areas

1008.1 General. Play areas shall comply with 1008.

1008.2 Accessible Routes. Accessible routes serving play areas shall comply with Chapter 4 and 1008.2 and shall be permitted to use the exceptions in 1008.2.1 through 1008.2.3. Where accessible routes serve ground level play components, the vertical clearance shall be 80 inches high minimum.

1008.2.1 Ground Level and Elevated Play Components. Accessible routes serving ground level play components and elevated play components shall be permitted to use the exceptions in 1008.2.1.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Transfer systems complying with 1008.3 shall be permitted to connect elevated play components except where 20 or more elevated play components are provided no more than 25 percent of the elevated play components shall be permitted to be connected by transfer systems.

2. Where transfer systems are provided, an elevated play component shall be permitted to connect to another elevated play component as part of an accessible route.

1008.2.2 Soft Contained Play Structures. Accessible routes serving soft contained play structures shall be permitted to use the exception in

1008.2.2.

EXCEPTION: Transfer systems complying with 1008.3 shall be permitted to be used as part of an accessible route.

1008.2.3 Water Play Components. Accessible routes serving water play components shall be permitted to use the exceptions in 1008.2.3.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Where the surface of the accessible route, clear floor or ground spaces, or turning spaces serving water play components is submerged, compliance with 302, 403.3, 405.2, 405.3, and 1008.2.6 shall not be required.

2. Transfer systems complying with 1008.3 shall be permitted to connect elevated play components in water.

Advisory 1008.2.3 Water Play Components. Personal wheelchairs and mobility devices may not be appropriate for submerging in water when using play components in water. Some may have batteries, motors, and electrical systems that when submerged in water may cause damage to the personal mobility device or wheelchair or may contaminate the water. Providing an aquatic wheelchair made of non-corrosive materials and designed for access into the water will protect the water from contamination and avoid damage to personal wheelchairs.

1008.2.4 Clear Width. Accessible routes connecting play components shall provide a clear width complying with 1008.2.4.

1008.2.4.1 Ground Level. At ground level, the clear width of accessible routes shall be 60 inches minimum.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. In play areas less than 1000 square feet, the clear width of accessible routes shall be permitted to be 44 inches minimum, if at least one turning space complying with 304.3 is provided where the restricted accessible route exceeds 30 feet in length.

2. The clear width of accessible routes shall be permitted to be 36 inches minimum for a distance of 60 inches maximum provided that multiple reduced width segments are separated by segments that are 60 inches wide minimum and 60 inches  long minimum.

1008.2.4.2 Elevated. The clear width of accessible routes connecting elevated play components shall be 36 inches minimum.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. The clear width of accessible routes connecting elevated play components shall be permitted to be reduced to 32 inches minimum for a distance of 24 inches maximum provided that reduced width segments are separated by segments that are 48 inches long minimum and 36 inches wide minimum.

2. The clear width of transfer systems connecting elevated play components shall be permitted to be 24 inches minimum.

1008.2.5 Ramps. Within play areas, ramps connecting ground level play components and ramps connecting elevated play components shall comply with 1008.2.5.

1008.2.5.1 Ground Level. Ramp runs connecting ground level play components shall have a running slope not steeper than 1:16.

1008.2.5.2 Elevated. The rise for any ramp run connecting elevated play components shall be 12 inches maximum.

1008.2.5.3 Handrails. Where required on ramps serving play components, the handrails shall comply with 505 except as modified by 1008.2.5.3.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Handrails shall not be required on ramps located within ground level use zones.

2. Handrail extensions shall not be required.

1008.2.5.3.1 Handrail Gripping Surfaces. Handrail gripping surfaces with a circular cross section shall have an outside diameter of 0.95 inch minimum and 1.55 inches maximum. Where the shape of the gripping surface is non-circular, the handrail shall provide an equivalent gripping surface.

1008.2.5.3.2 Handrail Height. The top of handrail gripping surfaces shall be 20 inches minimum and 28 inches maximum above the ramp surface.

1008.2.6 Ground Surfaces. Ground surfaces on accessible routes, clear floor or ground spaces, and turning spaces shall comply with 1008.2.6.

Advisory 1008.2.6 Ground Surfaces. Ground surfaces must be inspected and maintained regularly to ensure continued compliance with the ASTM F 1951 standard. The type of surface material selected and play area use levels will determine the frequency of inspection and maintenance activities.

1008.2.6.1 Accessibility. Ground surfaces shall comply with ASTM F 1951 (incorporated by reference, see "Referenced Standards" in Chapter 1). Ground surfaces shall be inspected and maintained regularly and frequently to ensure continued compliance with ASTM F 1951.

1008.2.6.2 Use Zones. Ground surfaces located within use zones shall comply with ASTM F 1292 (1999 edition or 2004 edition) (incorporated by reference, see "Referenced Standards" in Chapter 1).

1008.3 Transfer Systems. Where transfer systems are provided to connect to elevated play components, transfer systems shall comply with 1008.3.

Advisory 1008.3 Transfer Systems. Where transfer systems are provided, consideration should be given to the distance between the transfer system and the elevated play components. Moving between a transfer platform and a series of transfer steps requires extensive exertion for some children. Designers should minimize the distance between the points where a child transfers from a wheelchair or mobility device and where the elevated play components are located. Where elevated play components are used to connect to another elevated play component instead of an accessible route, careful consideration should be used in the selection of the play components used for this purpose.

1008.3.1 Transfer Platforms. Transfer platforms shall be provided where transfer is intended from wheelchairs or other mobility aids. Transfer platforms shall comply with 1008.3.1.

1008.3.1.1 Size. Transfer platforms shall have level surfaces 14 inches deep minimum and 24 inches wide minimum.

1008.3.1.2 Height. The height of transfer platforms shall be 11 inches minimum and 18 inches maximum measured to the top of the surface from the ground or floor surface.

1008.3.1.3 Transfer Space. A transfer space complying with 305.2 and 305.3 shall be provided adjacent to the transfer platform. The 48 inch long minimum dimension of the transfer space shall be centered on and parallel to the 24 inch long minimum side of the transfer platform. The side of the transfer platform serving the transfer space shall be unobstructed.

1008.3.1.4 Transfer Supports. At least one means of support for transferring shall be provided.

1008.3.2 Transfer Steps. Transfer steps shall be provided where movement is intended from transfer platforms to levels with elevated play components required to be on accessible routes. Transfer steps shall comply with 1008.3.2.

1008.3.2.1 Size. Transfer steps shall have level surfaces 14 inches deep minimum and 24 inches (610 mm) wide minimum.

1008.3.2.2 Height. Each transfer step shall be 8 inches high maximum.

1008.3.2.3 Transfer Supports. At least one means of support for transferring shall be provided.

Advisory 1008.3.2.3 Transfer Supports. Transfer supports are required on transfer platforms and transfer steps to assist children when transferring. Some examples of supports include a rope loop, a loop type handle, a slot in the edge of a flat horizontal or vertical member, poles or bars, or D rings on the corner posts.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2013)

1008.4 Play Components. Ground level play components on accessible routes and elevated play components connected by ramps shall comply with 1008.4.

1008.4.1 Turning Space. At least one turning space complying with 304 shall be provided on the same level as play components. Where swings are provided, the turning space shall be located immediately adjacent to the swing.

1008.4.2 Clear Floor or Ground Space. Clear floor or ground space complying with 305.2 and 305.3 shall be provided at play components.

Advisory 1008.4.2 Clear Floor or Ground Space. Clear floor or ground spaces, turning spaces, and accessible routes are permitted to overlap within play areas. A specific location has not been designated for the clear floor or ground spaces or turning spaces, except swings, because each play component may require that the spaces be placed in a unique location. Where play components include a seat or entry point, designs that provide for an unobstructed transfer from a wheelchair or other mobility device are recommended. This will enhance the ability of children with disabilities to independently use the play component.

When designing play components with manipulative or interactive features, consider appropriate reach ranges for children seated in wheelchairs. The following table provides guidance on reach ranges for children seated in wheelchairs. These dimensions apply to either forward or side reaches. The reach ranges are appropriate for use with those play components that children seated in wheelchairs may access and reach. Where transfer systems provide access to elevated play components, the reach ranges are not appropriate.

table OMITTED

1008.4.3 Play Tables. Where play tables are provided, knee clearance 24 inches high minimum, 17 inches deep minimum, and 30 inches wide minimum shall be provided. The tops of rims, curbs, or other obstructions shall be 31 inches high maximum.

EXCEPTION: Play tables designed and constructed primarily for children 5 years and younger shall not be required to provide knee clearance where the clear floor or ground space required by 1008.4.2 is arranged for a parallel approach.

1008.4.4 Entry Points and Seats. Where play components require transfer to entry points or seats, the entry points or seats shall be 11 inches minimum and 24 inches maximum from the clear floor or ground space.

EXCEPTION: Entry points of slides shall not be required to comply with 1008.4.4.

1008.4.5 Transfer Supports. Where play components require transfer to entry points or seats, at least one means of support for transferring shall be provided.


----------

